# Cloud Competition



## HappyCamper (14/1/15)

*Vape King Parkwood - Cloud Blowing Comp Saturday the 24 of Jan 2015
14 Torquay Road
Parkwood
From 10:00 - 13:00

Contact :
Quinton 
083 282 9417*







*Come through and see the new lounge -
Light finger snacks
Prizes up for Grabs
Cloud blowing competition
Specials
*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riddle (14/1/15)

Sounds like a fun day out. 

Let me check my schedule.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (16/1/15)

I will be there +1!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/15)

Nice one @HappyCamper !


----------

